# Cat Wont stop eating grass



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

I let my cat out almost everday for about 15-20 minutes and he will not stop eating grass, he will sit there in the hot sun eating grass, then when i get ready to pick him up and bring him in, he gets all fussy and hisses and bits me..

I dunno whats wrong, hes never been mean to me


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello...I will be interested to hear everyones opinion about this.

If it were me, I would let my cat eat the grass, 
providing it is not full of lawn chemicals. 
There are a few ideas and theories regarding cats who eat grass. 
I think they do it because the want to clean out their stomach, kind of like to barf up a hairball. Just dont let him do it right after mealtime. LOL!

I also think that cats like the taste and smell of the grass!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Have you tried getting him some cat grass?

Its a little kit that you can get at Wal-Mart. It's just oat seeds that you plant and they grow in less than a week. My cats went nuts for this stuff. I grew some and let them chomp on it for about 10 minutes everyday. 
Then I accidentaly left out and Stix dumped the pot over. :roll: 

I think there is some nutritional value to it...but I'm not sure. I dont think it's anything to worry about if your kitty wants to eat it all the time; he can't finish the entire lawn!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Samhain loves it too. If I let her eat as much as she wants tho, she will eat it all and then throw up :/ I just bought her some more seeds yesterday but I need a container to plant them.


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

I did the same thing, it was like 3 dollars at Target. I left it in the original pot it was in and I just leave it on the floor and my cat takes a couple of bites throughout the day. She doesn't go nuts over it, but she likes it. try that, I can't believe the cat hisses when you bring her in, I wouldn't let her outside anymore.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I like the sounds of this cat grass!!! Do any of you have dogs that try to eat it also....trying to think of a place to put it just for kitty! :?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

My cats will all chomp away happily at our lawn grass too when we have outside visits. We don't use any chemicals on ours, so I let 'em munch away.

I also have kitty grass inside for them. They like to graze quite a bit.

Cats like to eat grass, for some trace nutrients, and also as a natural emetic (inducing vomiting).


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

im afraid if i buy the inside grass, my dog will eat it


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*bltsob*

True story....a friend of mine got the kitty grass and both her dogs started lifting their legs and peeing on it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> *bltsob*
> True story....a friend of mine got the kitty grass and both her dogs started lifting their legs and peeing on it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

